# San Francisco -- Would you like to race?



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

In the ten years I've been riding & coaching, I've met countless numbers of women who have expressed an interest in bicycle racing but just don't know where to start. These meetings led me to develop the Tri-Flow Women's Development Racing Program in 2006. This award-winning program is designed to help women learn how to bicycle race in a safe, team-oriented environment, without requiring a full-season commitment from them. Women who've participated in this program have then gone on to successfully race in the elite ranks of northern CA and national race calendars.

The Tri-Flow Women’s Development Racing Program is designed to be a small, focused training program that teaches women how to road race and supports experienced racers who aren’t part of a season-long team. Because of the small group size, each woman will receive very personalized attention. This six-week program will prepare women to race in the Bariani Road Race, providing both skills and fitness training. The entire group will race alongside members of Team Velo Girls, and will benefit from full logistical and strategic support on race day and the opportunity to continue racing with the team during the 2009 season.

Registration for this program includes a custom team kit (shorts and jersey), USA Cycling race license, race registration/entry fee, six weeks of coached group training (two sessions/week), a group training plan developed just for this program, and email coaching (and group) support.

If you'd like to learn more about racing in 2009 and the Tri-Flow Women's Development Racing Program in particular, we're hosting an informational meeting on Wednesday, January 21st at 7:00pm at the world headquarters of RoadBikeReview.com in Redwood City.

RSVP to [email protected] if you'd like to participate.

If you can't attend the informational meeting, feel free to contact me for more detailed information.

Registration for this program closes on January 30th. The Bariani Road Race program runs from February 2nd until March 22nd.

You'll find more details and registration information here:

https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/Series.aspx?id=438


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*How about*

Germany? We are stationed in Germany for another year and a half. My wife mentioned trying to do some racing and maybe trying to figure out a way to join a womens team when we get back to the states...she would like to here as well...but we don't know where to look. I guess we could ask bike shops.


----------

